# Auflösung von ‚usb://Brother/DCP-7055‘

## samson4711

Hallo zusammen, ich habe da ein kleines Verständnis Problem.

Ich habe meinen Drucker Installiert und habe nun eine Frage.

Der Path für den Drucker ist nicht, ich widerhole „nicht“ ‚usb:/dev/usb/lp0‘ sondern ‚usb://Brother/DCP-7055‘

Ich kann diesen Path im gesamten System nicht finden wie oder wo wird dieser aufgelöst??

Der Spooler ist immer noch mit den alten, nicht gedruckten Druckaufträgen beschäftigt, warum nimmt er die nicht einfach?

##############################################

Die eigentliche Geschichte ist die. Ich habe mit dem „Brother“ Tool „linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.4-1“ meine Drucker Treiber Installiert und nach Durchsicht von 5 Gentoo Installationsanleitungen Cups mit den in meinen Augen vernünftigsten Parametern konfiguriert. Der Drucker hat bei mir den folgenden Physikalischen Path „usb:/dev/usb/lp0“. Das Ergebnis war allerdings ernüchternd, denn der Drucker Druckt nicht (konnte Filter nicht Finden).  Nach zwei Tagen habe ich dann bei Brother einen Hinweis für diesen Fehler gefunden.

Nachdem ich den folgenden Link in einer Zeile erstellt hatte, war der (Filter) Fehler beseitigt.

ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperDCP7055 /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperDCP7055

Aber was macht mein Drucker, er Druckt nicht!! 

Im Verzeichnis „/var/spool/cups/“ sammeln sich weiterhin die Druckaufträge, aber, sie werden dort nicht abgeholt!

Nach weiteren zwei Tagen machte ich mehr aus Verzweiflung als aus Langeweile einen System Sync, und ein Update“ –deep –newuse @World“.

Und da sah ich es, beim ReEmerge von Cups kam doch tatsächlich eine Meldung das man für einen USB-Drucker besser ein „-usb“ UseFlag setzt.

Mit  „echo ‘net-print/cups -usb ppds’  >>  /etc/portage/ package.use ”  der Datei „package.use „ hinzugefügt, und Cups neu emerge’t.

Anschließend Cups neu gestartet und via  „system-config-printer“  unter Gnome, einen Drucker  hinzugefügt.

Was soll ich sagen, ich musste den Drucker nicht mal suchen, er wurde mir direkt vorgeschlagen, und jetzt kommt’s, er Druckt.

Es gibt nur eins was mich richtig irritiert. Der Path für den Drucker ist nicht, ich widerhole „nicht“ ‚usb:/dev/usb/lp0‘ sondern ‚usb://Brother/DCP-7055‘

Ich kann diesen Path im gesamten System nicht finden wie oder wo wird dieser aufgelöst??

Der Spooler ist immer noch mit den alten, nicht gedruckten Druckaufträgen beschäftigt

Es würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn mir  das jemand erklären könnte!

Ps. Ich hasse es unter Linux, oder UNIX im allgemeinen, einen Drucker einzurichten, und ich glaube auch nicht das sich das jemals ändern wird!!

----------

## Schorchgrinder

```

Zitat:

1. unmask cups-1.2* (~x86)

2. rpm2targz the 2 packages

3. tar xzpf MFC... & cupswrapper...

4. cp the files over from usr/* to the corresponding folders

5. mv usr/local/Brother /usr/local/.

6. change in /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapper... /etc/init.d/cups to /etc/init.d/cupsd

7. run /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapper...

8. create a symbolic link from /usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC...rc to /usr/local/Brother/inf/brPrintList (ln -sf brHL2040rc brPrintList )

9.a. copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/br... to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/br..

9.b. for amd64 copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/br... to /usr/lib64/cups/filter/br..

10. restart cups

11. type in 127.0.0.1:631

12. set "change printer" and select the uri

13. print test page

14. if it doesn't work

15. cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC5840CN

16. look, what it shows; correct errors (creating symbolic links)
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422995-highlight-brother+dcp.html

hat mir bei meinem DCP7010l geholfen du musst nur deinen Druckertyp suchen für cupswrapper usw[/post]

----------

## samson4711

Hallo, erst mal danke für die deine Info.

Wie sagt man so schön, „viele Wege führen nach Rom“. Ich werde deinen Lösungsweg die nächsten Tage mal Testen, aber  zu punkt 1 in deiner Liste habe ich schon mal eine Frage.

1. unmask cups-1.2* (~x86)

Warum machst Du ein „unmask cups-1.2*(~x86)“? Bei meinem System ist „cups-1.5.2-r4“ installiert, und die Paket Option „(~x86)“ wurde von mir auch nicht benötigt.  Sie steht auch nicht in „/etc/portage/. package.accept_keywords“.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422995-highlight-brother+dcp.html

Der von dir gepostete Link könnte bei der Scanner Konfiguration sehr nützlich sein, auch dafür noch mal danke.

Zurzeit ärgere ich mich noch ein bisschen mit Samba rum, Mein Windows Rechner findet zwar den Drucker, aber er mault wegen der Treiber, er hat sich dann mit den Windows Treibern im System den richtigen ausgesucht und Installiert. Nun ja, er Druckt einwandfrei, und alles was man ihm vorwirft, aber das er sich vom SambaServer keine Treiber laden konnte, gefällt mir nicht. 

Ps.  Den Linux Drucker Support von Brother finde ich richtig gut!

----------

## bell

Die Anleitung ist von 2007. Damals war Cups-1.2 wohl noch Testing.

Inzwischen ist diese Version gar nicht mehr in Portage und die 1.5 ist Stable.

Du kannst also diesen Schritt getrost sparen.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/printing-howto.xml usw ist auch durchaus lesen wert, ich nehme meist die englischen Sachen die ist doch schneller Uptodate

der bell hat Recht die Anleitung ist älter für das Cups-paket 1.2

bei über Windows drucken kann ich dir nicht helfen, mein Win ist nur zum zocken da ^^

----------

## bell

Wenn ich bei gpo nach "brother" suche gibt es dort mehrere ebuilds die man nutzen könnte. Ggf. ist eine manuelle Einrichtung gar nicht mehr notwendig.

Zu der eigentlichen Frage nach "usb://Brother/DCP-7055" das ist wohl ein virtueller Pfad den nur Cups versteht. Da würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken drum machen. Hauptsache es funktioniert.

Zu USE="-usb": Es gab mal eine elog-Message beim cups-Paket dass es inzwischen zwei USB-Implementierungen gibt, in Cups und im Kernel. Also entweder USE="-usb" bei Cups setzen und die Kernel-Implementierung nutzen oder USE="usb" und im Kernel USB_PRINTER deaktivieren.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

```
[I] net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.4.8-r1^t 1.5.2-r4^t (~)1.5.3^t (~)1.6.1^t [M]**9999^t {{X acl avahi dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD +filters gnutls java +jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_ca linguas_da linguas_de linguas_es linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh linguas_zh_TW pam perl php +png python selinux slp +ssl static-libs systemd +threads +tiff usb xinetd zeroconf}}

   

  Installed versions:  1.6.1^t(17:58:52 01.08.2012)(X acl avahi dbus filters gnutls java pam ssl threads usb zeroconf -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kerberos -linguas_ca -linguas_es -linguas_ja -python -selinux -static-libs -systemd -xinetd)
```

Im Kernel hab ich CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m 

und soweit geht im Moment eigentlich alles, bis zum nächsten Quest beim MMOPRG Gentoo ^^

----------

